

Configuring a usable Android emulator - kul
http://codebutler.com/2012/10/10/configuring-a-usable-android-emualtor/

======
wvenable
I just recently started playing around with Android development and searching
for information on how to speed up the emulator. I never found this
information. After following these steps I actually a have usable emulator;
even the startup time is now more reasonable.

------
hayksaakian
Thank you, this is far more useful than the other confusingly titled article
about android emulators

------
ck2
The only real problem with using the x86 accelerator version of the emulator
is that many apps that are ARM based won't run, like Firefox Mobile.

The app store is surprisingly bare for popular apps when you are in x86 mode.

------
CookWithMe
"Not compatible with Linux" :(

Does anyone know whether this is planned for the near future?

------
apo
The ridiculously slow startup time of the default Android emulator makes app
development excruciating. This article is the first one I'll be reading on
getting back into Android development.

~~~
lnanek2
Make sure to enable snapshots when creating an emulator. It will still have
the ridiculous startup the very first time, but after that startup is quick
and shutdown is slow. Much in line with what the blog author is saying, this
feature was added after the initial launch and isn't checked by default.

Also make sure you aren't closing the emulator each time you finish running.
Just leave it open in the background and running the app again later will
deploy to the same instance as last time without any startup at all.

Sorry if you know all this, you'd be surprised how many people don't at
Android meetups and the like. :)

------
ttflee
Still wonder why the emulator always eats up to 17% of cpu time on the Mac OS
X host when the emulator is on idle.

~~~
clumsysmurf
This happens to me all the time. Every version of the emulator from the time I
started with android in 2009 to present.

I NEVER leave it running on my machine when I retire for the night. Once or
twice I woke up in the morning to see it somehow gobbling 100% of the CPU
while idling, and the machine seemed close to overheating.

------
bilalq
Thank you so much for this. I honestly spent half this summer waiting on the
emulator.

------
dirkdk
yep, standard emulators are so bad I use my Nexus 7 to test apps. Even running
unit tests

